# Grandview Las Vegas and RCI



## jrnock (May 24, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

Thanks to this wonderful site, about a year ago, I bought a fixed week (40) EOY at the Grandview Las Vegas for $1 on EBay.  I love Vegas and would be happy to use it "as is" forever.  However, it might be fun to actually trade on occasion for a different resort in a different part of the country.  I know basically nothing about RCI, but I was wondering if my fixed week could be enrolled in RCI points/weeks program in a cost effective manner?  Thanks in advance for any sage advice that anyone can offer.

Regards,

Jim


----------



## bdmauk (May 25, 2011)

congrats, jim.  not sure why you've not gotten any responses yet.  My guess is that if you have a fixed week, then you must join as an RCI Weeks member, not points. Unless what you bought specifically said this unit comes with 61,000 rci points (1br wk 40 Grandview unit).  

similiar questions here.  I'm in the process of closing on a fixed week 41 EOY odd at Grandview.  I'm also looking at a cheap points unit.  

1.If I own both a weeks unit and a points unit, do I have to pay two RCI memberships?  I only want to deposit my week for points.

2.If I deposit a fixed week that I own at a points resort, do I get the same number of points as shown on that resort's chart?  ex. Grandview 1br wk41 = 61,000 pts?

3.On the other hand, what is the TPU of these 1br Grandview fixed weeks (40 and 41)?


----------



## fishingguy (May 25, 2011)

bdmauk,
You are not allowed to deposit a week that has not already been converted into points, at a points resorts, for RCI Points.  [The reason is that it would be unfair to owners who had paid to convert their weeks to RCI Points. (See below.)]  So, since Grandview is a points resort, you cannot Points For Deposit (PFD) your fixed Grandview week to get RCI Points.  

[You could pay to convert your fixed weeks into points (like other RCI Points owners have done at Grandview), but it is very expensive (up to $3K). Given that you can get the same exact thing on eBay for next to nothing, I don't advise you go this route.]

So, the only real way to exchange your Grandview fixed week, is to deposit  it in the RCI Weeks system -- getting TPU for your week instead of RCI Points. You'd need to have an RCI Weeks account before you can do this.

If you own an RCI Points and a Weeks property, you can get an RCI Points account and an RCI Weeks account for one fee.  Get the points account first; and after it is established, tell them you have a weeks property you'd like to deposit and need a weeks account.  It will take another week or two for them to set it up.


----------



## Free2Roam (May 26, 2011)

You may also want to consider independent exchange companies. See the "Exchanging" forum for more info.  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=12


----------



## krj9999 (May 26, 2011)

Jim,

It sounds like you have a fixed week.  I own a fixed week 52 at Grandview.  You should be able to join RCI "Weeks" by just paying the first year annual membership fee ($89).  Note that RCI Weeks is really no longer that, as all RCI deposits are being assigned Trading Power Units (TPUs).  Both your deposit and available units for exchange have designated TPUs.  You didn't indicate the unit size you purchased, but a week 40 1BR deposit will have ~21 TPU and a 2BR will have ~24 TPU, provided that you deposit far enough in advance.  Although TPU values may change over time.

Since you only have an EOY unit, joining RCI to exchange just once in a while (say every 4 years) could be pretty expensive as you'd be paying the annual fees and exchange fees.  That said, the TPU required to trade into Grandview that time of year is quite low - there are 2BR units available now for this Sept/Oct at just 6 TPU.  If you make an exchange for less than the TPU value of your deposit, you get "change back" which can be used for other exchanges (obviously with additional exchange fees).

And there are often relatively low cost "extra vacations" available in RCI, which if you are able to take advantage of will negate the annual fees.


Converting that week to points, while is highly valued in RCI Points, would require a one-time cash outlay which may not be worth the cost of converting.


As a TUG Member, also check the sightings board to see what TPU values are needed to exchange into desirable resorts.  If you have additional questions, continue to ask either here or under the Exchanging board.



jrnock said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Thanks to this wonderful site, about a year ago, I bought a fixed week (40) EOY at the Grandview Las Vegas for $1 on EBay.  I love Vegas and would be happy to use it "as is" forever.  However, it might be fun to actually trade on occasion for a different resort in a different part of the country.  I know basically nothing about RCI, but I was wondering if my fixed week could be enrolled in RCI points/weeks program in a cost effective manner?  Thanks in advance for any sage advice that anyone can offer.
> 
> ...


----------



## bdmauk (May 26, 2011)

*converting to points*

Is the fee to convert a fixed week to points charged by RCI or the resort?  

Anyone ever seen any "specials/discounts" for conversion fees?


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 26, 2011)

*A Little & A Lot.*




bdmauk said:


> Is the fee to convert a fixed week to points charged by RCI or the resort?


RCI Points charges a few hundred to make the administrative change.  

Typically, the points timeshares mark that up lots & lots.  According to several different eBay sellers, Vacation Village At Parkway (run, I believe, by the same folks as Grandview) charges $3*,*000 or so to convert a fixed week to points. 

Unfortunately, there is no way to bypass the timeshare & deal directly with RCI to convert a fixed week unit at a points timeshare. 

Fortunately for us (because we recently bought 2 points-converted Vacation Village At Parkway units), they stay converted upon transfer to new owners. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## ampaholic (May 26, 2011)

bdmauk said:


> Is the fee to convert a fixed week to points charged by RCI or the resort?
> 
> Anyone ever seen any "specials/discounts" for conversion fees?



I have a fixed week at an RCI Points resort and they offered me a "special" to convert it for $699.00.

Too much! So instead I just deposited it with Platinum Interchange and got 3 to 1 (1 week in 3 weeks out) because I deposited it early (its a 2012 week) and it didn't cost a dime. 

I like the fact that if you own a timeshare you are already a paid up member of Platinum Interchange.


----------



## bdmauk (Jun 8, 2011)

*proud new parents*

:whoopie: Woo hoo! Just checked the county recorder's website and our deed has been recorded!   Now, just waiting for our copy and for the closing company to send one to the resort. We now have a wk.41 EOY 1BR @ Grandview.  

Next the hard part, do we use our "free" 2011 week?  Deposit it with RCI?  (What TPU would it get/Is there a penalty for it only being 4 months away/what if I'm not able to deposit until less than 90 days out?) Or, should we rent it?  

Any thoughts, Tuggers?

Also, we purchased from sumday vacations, so far so good. very fast and not a single hiccup. (side note: bought the unit straight off their website, ended up a little cheaper than what they had it listed for on ebay, and no waiting till the end of the auction)


----------

